# New Cycle....



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

Whats going on PF family!!! Ok, heres whats going on... I moved to NC about 6 months ago so I had to get rid of my RBS'







.... I just moved back to NJ and now I am ready to get my tanks back up and running so I can grab up a new batch of P's from Ash!!! I use to use Bio Spira to cycle but I see they replaced it with a new product called Tetra Safe Start.... I found a site that sells a 250ml bottle for 15 bucks, but my question is... How many will I need to purchase to do my 125 gal, and my 55 gal tank??!!! Thanks in advanced PF Fam!!

Big O


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

bigboi26 said:


> Whats going on PF family!!! Ok, heres whats going on... I moved to NC about 6 months ago so I had to get rid of my RBS'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


add 5ml of SafeStart per 6 litres of water. i'll leave the gallons-litres conversion up to you :laugh:


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

i am cycling as we speak i am a week into the cycle period for my 125 gallon tank with 12 RBP.i use cycle by nutafin for the begining.i always have great results with it.just so you know an 8floz bottle costs $12.00 here in ny and treats 470 u.s gallons when used as a additive after doing water changes,etc.etc, but during cycle period cut that amount in half so would be 235 gallons it would treat to aid in cycling process


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have been using the cycle by nutrafin... They have a new formula out also.. I have also been using some bacteria stuff in a little red can called bio-zyme along with the 15 quarantined feeders that I have in each tank.... I plan on hitting up Shark Aquarium on Saturday to get my p's.... I put my current reading up from both tanks in the tank and equipment section entitled "readings"....

I have been using the cycle by nutrafin... They have a new formula out also.. I have also been using some bacteria stuff in a little red can called bio-zyme along with the 15 quarantined feeders that I have in each tank.... I plan on hitting up Shark Aquarium on Saturday to get my p's.... I put my current reading up from both tanks in the tank and equipment section entitled "readings"....


----------

